# Wie macht man so einen Stern --> siehe Beitrag



## nize2ace (21. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute!....
wollte euch fragen ob ihr vielleciht wisst wie man solche sterne hinbekommt!??











bitte meldet euch......ich würde mich echt freuen....ich versuch
das schon die ganze zeit...ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin.....
danke leute!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. Januar 2003)

mit eye candy geht das ganz einfach


----------



## fasty (21. Januar 2003)

da gibts nen brush für, der is sogar bei photoshop dabei ...

lad einfach mal die mitgelieferten brushsets, dann einfach mit aitbrush dahinsetzen wo du ihn haben willst ...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. Januar 2003)

Erstelle die Form mit dem Pfad Tool und wende den Gauß'schen Weichzeichner an.

1.) Lernst du was dabei und 2.) kannst du deine Sterne individuell gestalten.


----------



## subzero (21. Januar 2003)

in den brushes von ps gucken und vielleicht etwas mit grauschen weichzeichner probieren...


----------



## Hankman (21. Januar 2003)

Ich würde es mit dem Polygon-Lasso versuchen. Einfach eine Seite machen, in alle Richtungen spiegeln und dann halt Gaußscher Weichzeichner. Du kannst dir das Spielgeln aber auch sparen indem du einfach nur ein paar Hilflinien machst.

,.- Hankman


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Januar 2003)

hallo?

diese sterne gibt es als brush, warum noch grossartig
mit dem pfaad tool oder dem lasso?!

warum schwer machen, wenn es leicht geht?


----------



## Hankman (21. Januar 2003)

Weil man 1. Mit dem Lasso die Formen selbst verändern kann und ich 2. finde, dass es mit dem Lasso besser aussieht. Aber das ist Ansichtssache..


----------



## nize2ace (22. Januar 2003)

Leute Danke ich habs!!!......ist echt cool von euch dass ihr euch so bemüht habt!...vielen dank nochmal!....
cyou


----------

